# bb



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

*BBQ Grills, and more specifically, Kamados*

Looking for a new grill. I am ruling out gas as I find it does not impart any flavor, much less smokiness. Pellet grills have their allure, and can go low and slow for a brisket or butt or ribs, but my eye is on a Kamado for some reason. A friend has a Big Green Egg, but for half the price, I can get a Vision at Sams and get the stand and side boards. There is a Akorn at Home Depot for $299 (the Vision at Sams is $499) but it is not fully ceramic.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Four of my friends have big green eggs. It was an epidemic - one got one as a hand me down, and it spread from there. I personally went from skeptic to enthusiast. While I don't own one, in my opinion and observation it is worth the investment and will be my first grill when I am no longer a renter.

Also interested to see what others post.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My struggle to come to a decision 'to buy or not to buy' a Kamado grill continues. Is it worth paying the extra dollars for the original "Big Green Egg" or are the less expensive knock offs going to yield similar results?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> My struggle to come to a decision 'to buy or not to buy' a Kamado grill continues. Is it worth paying the extra dollars for the original "Big Green Egg" or are the less expensive knock offs going to yield similar results?


My father has owned both. He purchased his BGE grill back in 2005. Then, after he transferred that to their lake house, he purchased a Kamado. According to him, the KJ grill does everything that the BGE does... just a lot cheaper. He is very pleased with his purchase and wouldn't hesitate to purchase another KJ. He couldn't care less about his attire, but he is active on BBQ forums. lol


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Went to view a Napolean grill. A higher end model of the Weber Kettle. Then saw and read up on the Webers. Really thinking a Kamado is overfill for me and the Weber premium model of the kettle, at $159, is what I want. The Napolean had cast iron grates, a plus, but they were thick, which means the average burger would be on the grate and not resting between the grates.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I very rarely bbq, but I do on occasion cook outdoors. I've never seen anyone using a big green egg, or anything similar. The pit I use has a smoker on the side, and a grill that's probably 24"x12" it's made out of 1/2" steel and was made as a gift to my father when his first son was born about 35 years ago. If I were you I would talk to a metal worker, and have someone create something for you, you would probably be looking at about half the price of a BGE, I've seen a whole lot of them on the resale market with cracks to the ceramic.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Ended up getting the Kettle 22" Premium - better grate (hinged to allow easier access to add coals) and the ash catcher. Great reviews across the board. The 26 inch one, while it would have allowed for more grilling area, would be fully utilized once in a blue moon. Gonna get a nice cover and did get a Thermopen Thermopop digital thermometer to better tell when chicken and pork are done. Also more cognizant of using half the gill so I can have an indirect heat zone. And getting the charcoal baskets which come standard on the Master Touch model so that I can better stack the coals and put a drip pan in the middle of the two baskets for drippings (also could use it for water and getting more steam and will have to read up on that)

One thing I noticed is that being a little bit more thoughtful or intentional, my steaks have turned out better. I would just slap burgers on, steaks on, chicken on, everything over the coals. Still don't use enough coals as it seems that with just two burgers, one should not need a ton of coals. however, the Weber design allows the coals to die out due to oxygen-deprivation instead of just being reduced to total ash with the cheaper grill. Last night, first use, I had some actual hard coals left.

id like to think I would make wood-fired pizzas in a grill, but we aren't even doing made from scratch pizzas in the kitchen, and we have a Grimaldi's that has some great pizzas using what I think are wood ovens.


----------

